#  Krankheiten >   Erkältung: Geruchssinn, Geschmackssinn weg >

## Methusalem

Wenn im Rahmen einer Erkältung Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn "verschwunden" sind: wie lange dauert es bis zur Regeneration?

----------


## nightingale

Sollten die Erkältungsbeschwerden abgeklungen , Geruch- und Geschmacksempfinden aber nach wie vor eingeschränkt sein, würde ich einen HNO-Arzt aufsuchen. 
Der Verlust des Geruchssinnes nach einem grippalen Infekt kommt leider häufiger vor; manchmal dauert es bis zu einem Jahr, bis er wiederkommt - und oft kommt er gar nicht wieder. 
Ich habe das leider schon häufig bei uns in der Praxis gesehen, und auch eine Verwandte war betroffen und ihr Geruchs-und Geschmacksempfinden kehrte erst nach über einem Jahr zurück ( ein Glückskind; die Prognosen stehen nach so langer Zeit schlecht ). 
Der HNO-Arzt kennt die richtigen Medikamente, die helfen können. 
Aber bitte nicht erst 1 Jahr warten, sondern direkt gehen.

----------


## Methusalem

Na das sind ja Aussichten :-( Womit kann denn der Arzt zur Regenerierung beitragen?

----------


## nightingale

Ehrlich gesagt - viele Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht. 
Zinkeinnahme wird als erfolgversprechend diskutiert. 
Ich möchte aber nicht, das Du jetzt einfach in eine Drogerie rennst und Dir irgendwelche Multimineraltabletten holst. 
Auch wenn Deine Schilderung typisch klingt, werde ich hier nicht einfach schreiben, das Du nichts weiter tun kannst außer abwarten - sondern bitte Dich , einen HNO-Arzt aufzusuchen. 
Nichts mehr schmecken und riechen zu können ist schließlich eine enorme Belastung.

----------


## Methusalem

Stimmt. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank. Ein paar Tage werde ich wohl noch warten.

----------


## nightingale

Ich hoffe, ich habe Dir nicht zu sehr Angst gemacht. 
Nur sollte man diese Beschwerden eben auch nicht verharmlosen. 
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Besserung und das Dein Riech- und Schmeckvermögen bald zurückkehrt!

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Methusalem! Ich habe vor einigen Jahren den Geruchs- und geschmackssinn verloren aufgrund des Heuschnupfens, Allergien. Nach etwa 1-a,5 Jahren bekam ich sie allmählich zurück! Beim HNO-Arzt war ich damals auch und bekam einen Cortisonhaltigen Nasenspray. Beim Kontrolltermin sagte ich, der nütze so gut wie nichts und wurde heftigst angeshnauzt, ich müsse ihn halt öfter benützen!  Ich machte keinen neuen Termin! Doch zu Hause beim Kochen, entdeckte ich gerade den Wo und die asiatische Küche!  Ich hatte verblüffende Erfolge, wenn ich intensiv am dampfenden gericht roch und inhalierte! Ingwer, Chili und Zitronengras!  Wie gesagt, das sind nur kleine Erfolge, doch in dieses Situation hält man sich an jedem noch so kleinen Strohhalm fest! Ich experimentierte weiter mit verschiedenen Kräuterdämpfen und  spürte, dass mir Salzwasser auch half. Du kannst es ja mal versuchen- hat keine negativen Wirkungen, ausser du verschmähst die asiatische Küche! An Alle Ich glaube man sollte sich in den Wintermonaten  wieder mehr daran erinnern, viel zu trinken und den Schleimhäuten genug Befeuchtung gönnen- vorallem in der Heizperiode! Grüsse und viel Geschmack :zombie_mask:  :smelling_flower:

----------


## Methusalem

Wollt nur kurz Bescheid geben, daß wieder alles im Lot ist. Erkältung weg und die Sinne kamen zurück. Ob zu 100% ist zwar schwer feststellbar, aber es ist ok. Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, daß mit zunehmenden Alter Erkältungen evtl. heftiger ausfallen. Na ich hoffe, das kommt so schnell nicht wieder.

----------

